# New Whiteside "Ultimate" flush trim/pattern bits



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a first look at the new "Ultimate" flush trim/pattern bits. (Gee whiz Mike, how did you get the camera ready art work?)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Very nice they sure are proud of them at 150.oo

===


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Mike* - I'm a big fan of Whiteside router bits (Claremont, NC is just an hour west of me off I-40 - do they give tours?) - 

Just purchased the Whiteside spiral flush trim bit below for $35 from Amazon; 1/4" shaft - have not used yet but anxious to see the results compared to my standard flush bits.

Now the newer (1/2" shaft sizes I assume) 'ultimate' bits from this same company are SO MUCH more in cost - thus, just curious about the advantages? Yes, I know that the shaft size & the amount of more carbide make a difference, but really that much?

Thanks for any additional comments - Dave


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

WOW! Those are some neat looking bits. At that price though, I'd be afraid to use one, in case I scratch it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The new "Ultimate" bits are supposed to eliminate problems like tear out and provide super clean cuts. They are CNC cutter designs adapted for regular router use. One thing is for sure, Whiteside does not build anything that isn't worth every penny.

Dave, Whiteside offers regular flush trim/pattern bits that perform better than most other brands and are usually priced less than other premium bits. There is a sticky thread in the Lobby with a link to a video tour of the plant.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not Whiteside but it's solid carbide at 1/4 the price  1/4" and 1/2" shanks

MLCS solid carbide router bits

Get state of the art results in flush trimming, pattern or template work. 
The 2 flute solid carbide spiral bits have two ball bearing guides. 
Great for use where chip-out is a concern with plywood, melamine or other laminate surfaces. 
Downcut bit is for hand held router applications. 
Upcut bit is for table mounted router applications. 
Overall length for 1/4" bit is 3" and for 1/2" bit is 3-3/4". 
As seen and recommended in WOOD® Magazine 

===


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

What concerns me about the combination bit is that it appears to taper towards the shank. Unless I'm being especially doff today, surely this would produce a slightly angled edge to the piece of wood?

The bottom of the taper is not in line with either of the bearings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hilton, it is an optical illusion caused by the twist of the cutter. These bits are flush cutting trim bits.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Mike.

Which would you rather get; the Ultimate combination bit or perhaps this normal compression bit?

Thinking about getting one to trim melamine/plywood edges before edge facing. I think it would also work for normal pattern routing assuming the stock is less than 28mm.

I know the new one is $50 more but I have someone coming over next month so don't want to miss the opportunity to get something decent.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Typical solid carbide bits are at or near their blank size diameter.
A cutter much >than its shank diameter is an all day grinding affair.
Hence a lot more difficult to create. They can't give their grinding time away.
A substantial cutter, moreover, since there is no brazing a tougher carbide is selected, & this cutter will last 2- 4x longer t han a brazed on carbide tool, spiral, straight or what have you.
Indeed you get what you pay for and made in the USA is a hard to come-x commodity today too.
More on cutters.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Exactly Pat. Hilton, go with what works best for your budget. I would go with the Ultimate bits if possible. I can tell you that Woodcraft only has a few of these bits left in stock at this time and it will be a month before their next order will be filled. Whiteside has zero stock at this time; Woodcraft bought up the entire first run. The Ultimate bits will be available from other Whiteside dealers in the future but for now Woodcraft is your only option.


----------

